# No frame. Bareshooting to light a match



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys, I was searching a video with someone the lit a match without a frame but I didn't find one....perhaps I didn't search well.....so I decided to make one myself.

Lighting a match with no frame! 

Thanks guys!!

Take care Everybody

Volp


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You B the Man ..my friend....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Whooohoo! Do your cheeks hurt?!?! I'd be smiling so hard , mine would have fallen off by the time I uploaded the video! YOu have an amazing eye. Pair of eyes. What a great shot to get on video... Bravo!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> You B the Man ..my friend....AKAOldmiser


Thanks a lot old miser!!

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Whooohoo! Do your cheeks hurt?!?! I'd be smiling so hard , mine would have fallen off by the time I uploaded the video! YOu have an amazing eye. Pair of eyes. What a great shot to get on video... Bravo!!


With my 4 eyes  when I saw the flame I was smiling so hard that now I have paralysis, but if someone will ask me why......I will be able to say "because the slingshot makes me happy and because my buddy Lee Silva makes me laugh a lot and I can't stop!!"

Thanks Lee

Volp


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome shot. You're amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go  Way to go!  That was awesome!  You made me smile!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautifully done!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

mr. green said:


> Awesome shot. You're amazing. Thank you for sharing.





Charles said:


> Beautifully done!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks a lot Guys!!! I am always happy to read your comments 

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go  Way to go!  That was awesome!  You made me smile!


You had a smile!!! Well that means that I did my job! 

Thanks Can-Opener

Volp


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent!
I love that style!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

M.J said:


> Excellent!
> I love that style!


Thanks a lot M.J!!

It is a super style  and you don't have to worry about band attachment :rofl:

Take care

Volp


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Good shooting. I gotta do bare back more often.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

reset said:


> Good shooting. I gotta do bare back more often.


Thanks Reset for your comment!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That was a great shot, Volp! Would you be so kind as to take a close-up of that band set up please?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That was a great shot, Volp! Would you be so kind as to take a close-up of that band set up please?


Thanks Tentacle Toast!!

Well If I want to shoot seriously without frame I cut a long band and I put the pouch in the end, but sometimes I don't want to cut a band just for some shots  and I use the bands that I use every day in my slingshot. I just use binder clip to connect the bands, but you can use everything is best for you.

In this style everything is very simple.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38637-shooting-without-frame-and-egg-explosion-for-fun/page-2

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That was a great shot, Volp! Would you be so kind as to take a close-up of that band set up please?


Sorry tentacle toast It was this page  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38637-shooting-without-frame-and-egg-explosion-for-fun/ if you want more information

Volp


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, Volp; that's an effective set up... You certainly use it well! Thanks for the pic (& links)


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Just plain Awesome!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Volp, you are a ninja  Great job, you're a treat to have around here!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

That is really nice shooting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Btoon84 said:


> Volp, you are a ninja  Great job, you're a treat to have around here!


A ninja ............with glasses!

Thanks a lot for your words Btoon84, those are the real treat.

Volp


----------

